# Ice live wallpapers and appear question? ..



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

Im just curious.. the question popped in my head when I installed jt's early build of ICS on the charge. Just going around ICS and saw the cool live wallpapers and system sounds and I wondered if I could keep them when I went back to my eclipse rom? Like for example extracting jt's download and browse and find the .ogg sound files and move them to my current rom. Would it work?? Or .apk live wallpapers and just install them too? It seems too simple to do so im assuming its probably not. Has it been done? ... Can it be done?

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Try pushing this to /system/app:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53834719/LiveWallpapers.apk

I just pulled it from the zip


----------



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

How would I do that properly??

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

jlromero951 said:


> How would I do that properly??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


 I use rootexplorer..but you can use a file manager of your choice ..down load the apk to Your sd card then open up your file manager find the apk copy it.go to system /apps and paste ...reboot ..then enjoy

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

K I did it... didn't work







... anything else I can download that could work? I have no live wallpapers on the list now.. and also I lost the original wallpaper.apk lol ... I didn't make a back up ...

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

Never mind .. I was able to pull a copy from the eclipse rom ..

... well I got the whole .apk wallpaper figured out ...

Now im just wondering if the ICS wallpaper.apk been ported over to gingerbread?? Is it possible?? Is there one out there I can download?

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

JihadSquad said:


> Try pushing this to /system/app:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53834719/LiveWallpapers.apk
> 
> I just pulled it from the zip


It was worth a shot ... I used the file that you provided me (after extracting it and looking around if it had the LWPs that I wanted) this is what I want .. I pushed it into the system/app/ and didn't work









Sent from my SCH-I510


----------

